# Deer Creek Reservoir Fishing Report.



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

Crew,

All I found was a bunch of rats like this on at Deer Creek, but we caught a dozen of them so it was fun. Here is the link to the baits we used, and where we caught them if anyone is interested: Deer Creek Fishing Report


----------

